
Make yourself someone people want to work for - keeganwalden
https://medium.com/@keegan_71415/make-yourself-someone-people-want-to-work-for-e318dbe60fbc
======
camerony
"However, when you ask tech leaders’ colleagues for their assessment of the
leaders’ growth orientation, they tell a different story...." I enjoyed this
piece for how it highlights our blind spots. No one wants to see themselves as
stubborn, haha!

